# Crit air expansion



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

As expected the scheme looks to be extended to Lille, Strasbourg and Bordeaux by the end of 2017.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...cities-introducing-Crit-Air-car-stickers.html

Worth signing up if you haven't already as who knows which other cities may be enforcing it by mid 2018.

Davy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Also worth stressing that if you are in possession of a valid Blue Badge then you do not need a Crit'Air sticker....

Not surprised it is spreading, I suspect it will gather momentum and it won't be long till places like Calais and St Malo and Cherbourg are in the group.......


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Also worth stressing that if you are in possession of a valid Blue Badge then you do not need a Crit'Air sticker.....


Apologies for disagreeing with you again Dave (nothing personal I assure you) but I've just checked the English version of the Q&A on the Crit'Air website and it states that you must still display a sticker even though you have a disabled parking card. I've applied for one anyway on that basis.

_I have a disability: do I need an Air Quality Certificate ? __ YES. An Air Quality Certificate must be affixed in applicable situations, even on vehicles that have a disabled person's parking card. However, people with a disability are not affected by traffic restrictions._


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

A UK TV news report yesterday suggested that the restrictions will be variable, on a day to day basis, in some cases depending on pollution levels.
However very few French people are aware of how that bit of the system will work........very British:surprise::grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

EJB said:


> A UK TV news report yesterday suggested that the restrictions will be variable, on a day to day basis, in some cases depending on pollution levels.
> However very few French people are aware of *how that bit of the system will work..*......very British:surprise::grin2:


Ted

I asked about this on another thread, particularly as I personally do not read French newspapers not listen to French radio. Are there going to be roadside signs? If so how far before the zones will they be situated so that one can divert around the zone? Will the signs be pictorial or does one have to understand the French used? Also where will one be able to find maps of the extent of the zone? 
.

Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The news programme I watched came to the conclusion that nobody yet knows!
They did emphasise the aspect that there is a 120 Euro fine for the disobedient ones:frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Apologies for disagreeing with you again Dave (nothing personal I assure you) but I've just checked the English version of the Q&A on the Crit'Air website and it states that you must still display a sticker even though you have a disabled parking card. I've applied for one anyway on that basis.
> 
> _I have a disability: do I need an Air Quality Certificate ? __ YES. An Air Quality Certificate must be affixed in applicable situations, even on vehicles that have a disabled person's parking card. However, people with a disability are not affected by traffic restrictions._


Try this;

https://www.aph.com/community/holidays/paris-anti-pollution-sticker-crit-air/

Will disabled drivers need a sticker?

_The official Crit'Air website says:
'As per French decree *Décret n°2016-847 from 28th June 2016 vehicles bearing a parking card for disabled persons need no Crit'Air Vignette*. Parking cards for disabled persons are the same all over Europe so that vehicles of handicapped persons are recognisable abroad, too.'_

I rest my case...... nothing personal Ken, but the phrase you quoted is "I have a disability" not "I have a Blue Badge" and that is the exemption under Decree no. 2016-847

If you have a Blue Badge, certifying your disability no CRIT'AIR sticker is required.

EXACTLY the same from this officialCrt'Air site;

https://www.crit-air.fr/en/informat...mental-zones-zcr/exemptions-to-the-rules.html

_As per French decree Décret n°2016-847 from 28th June 2016 vehicles bearing a parking card for disabled persons need no Crit'Air Vignette. Parking cards for disabled persons are the same all over Europe so that vehicles of handicapped persons are recognisable abroad, too._

exactly the same phrase from both sites.....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I rest my case...... nothing personal Ken, but the phrase you quoted is "I have a disability" not "I have a Blue Badge" and that is the exemption under Decree no. 2016-847
> 
> If you have a Blue Badge, certifying your disability no CRIT'AIR sticker is required.


Is the disabled person's parking card that is refereed to in Ken's quote i.e "An Air Quality Certificate must be affixed in applicable situations, even on vehicles that have a disabled person's parking card" the same thing as the Blue Badge that you refer to or are they different things?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Blue Badge is the disabled person's parking card - I have a French one (along with an identity card that allows me to go to the front of long queues in the supermarkets where they have special checkouts fr pregnant and disabled priority - I VERY rarely need to use that bt have done a couple of times and it has been prefectly accepted even by the person with a whole weeks shpping already piled on the conveyor belt.....). This is issued by the Regional Medicl Office after about 4,000 pieces of paper have been sent in, in triplicate and with grandparents signatures on every sheet as well as letters from every medical person you have seen in the last 200 years......

France is outstanding at bureaucracy......

My guess is that the Crit'Air scheme is being followed much more closely by the Brits than the French.......


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The sticker is only around €5 isn't it?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

https://www.crit-air.fr/nc/en/green-zones-app/zone-detail/zonea/show.html#aktuellerStatus

https://www.crit-air.fr/en.html

In other words if you expect to be near or entering a participating city you need to refer to one of the above links before committing yourself.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> The sticker is only around €5 isn't it?
> Graham :smile2:


Yep, €4.18 for mine. Inc delivery.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Yep, €4.18 for mine. Inc delivery.
> 
> Ray.


So probably just worth getting one for the sake of £3.75 or so; wanging it in the windscreen; and then forgetting about it...

Plug 'n' play:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> So probably just worth getting one for the sake of £3.75 or so; wanging it in the windscreen; and then forgetting about it...
> 
> Plug 'n' play:smile2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


But first one needs to go through the hassle of finding out the emissions for one's vehicle. Were there any for 2003 vehicles?

Mine is not on the V5C nor is the Max Permitted weight.

I think I might just spend my money elsewhere, until they start controlling small towns.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Try this;
> 
> https://www.aph.com/community/holidays/paris-anti-pollution-sticker-crit-air/
> 
> ...


That's all very interesting Dave - but I smell a rat with the two websites that you quote. The first site you quote https://www.aph.com/community/holida...cker-crit-air/ is a third party site trying to interpret the rules for UK motorists. Their advice may or may not be correct - but it's not official, it's their interpretation.

The second site: https://www.crit-air.fr/en.html is also unofficial and if you look at their "store" page: https://www.crit-air.fr/nc/en/store.html you'll see that they're "selling" stickers for 29.65€ - clearly a con job. For this reason any advice they give must be viewed as unofficial and suspect. The URL of that site is clearly set up to deceive and to extract the odd 25€ for doing nothing. :wink2:

The reson they both give identical advice is quite simple - one of them copied it from the other site - who in turn probably copied it from someone else etc.

The *OFFICIAL* French government site https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/foire-aux-questions provides the advice that I posted earlier in its FAQ section and as it's the official site I'm inclined to take its advice as accurate (although being a French government site anything is possible). 

So does the posession of a disabled badge exempt the car from displaying a badge?
Unfortunately my schoolboy French doesn't allow me to interrogate the actual legislation but unless someone can show me some convincing "official" evidence I'm inclined to follow the advice on the government site. For the sake of 4 quid I'm not prepared to take the risk.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ken,

Je pense que vous avez trop beaucoup d'odeure du ratte - les deux site sont dit le memes et les dit que si vous avez le carte bleu handicappe le Crit'Aire n'est pas obligitaire.

I certainly have no intention of applying for one and will happily discuss such things with the Police Municipale if asked (it is the responsibility of the Municipal Police NOT the Gendermes as far as I am I aware - they are different organisations appointed by different organisations and with different powers.

But I will NOT be losing any sleep over it and suggest that you don't either, it is simply not worth it. There are NO examples of people being charged.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have one....and we have a blue badge too!

Simple process. They even accepted a photograph of my V5 which I could hardly read.A few weeks later it arrived - job done for 4 quid or so.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Decret mentioned has the following under exemptions (just after vehicles belonging to the Ministry of Defence and before communal transport with reduced emissions);

« 3. Aux véhicules portant une carte de stationnement pour personnes handicapées prévue par l'article L. 241-3-2 du code de l'action sociale et des familles ;

which our dear friend Mr Google translates as;

"(3) Vehicles bearing a parking card for handicapped persons provided for in Article L. 241-3-2 of the Code of Social Action and Families;

https://www.crit-air.fr/fileadmin/crit-air.fr/Gesetze/Décret_2016-847_FR_ZCR.pdf

that is from the official Decret for the whole thing..... of 29 Juin 2016 in the "Journal Officiel de la Republique Francais".

The Article L. 241-3-2 can be found here;

and contains;

Les organismes utilisant un véhicule destiné au transport co_llectif des personnes handicapées peuvent recevoir une carte de stationnement pour personnes handicapées.

La carte de stationnement pour personnes handicapées permet à son titulaire ou à la tierce personne l'accompagnant d'utiliser, à titre gratuit et sans limitation de la durée de stationnement, toutes les places de stationnement ouvertes au public. Toutefois, les autorités compétentes en matière de circulation et de stationnement peuvent fixer une durée maximale de stationnement qui ne peut être inférieure à douze heures. La carte de stationnement permet, dans les mêmes conditions, de bénéficier des autres dispositions qui peuvent être prises en faveur des personnes handicapées par les autorités compétentes en matière de circulation et de stationnement._

which Mr Google translates as;

Organizations using a vehicle intended for the collective transportation of handicapped persons can receive a parking card for disabled people.

The parking card for disabled persons allows its holder or the accompanying third person to use, free of charge and without limitation of the duration of parking, all the parking places open to the public. However, the authorities responsible for traffic and parking may set a maximum parking time of not less than 12 hours. The parking card allows, under the same conditions, to benefit from the other provisions that can be taken in favor of people with disabilities by the authorities responsible for traffic and parking.

which is exactly the same as the Blue Badge in the UK, it does not surprise me that Ken has picked up a difference, such things are frequently quoted when the original French is translated by a third party into another language; a parking card is used as the direct translation raher than Blue Badge - the UK version of the indication of entitlement. Perhaps the UK use of the term "Blue Badge" is the problem as elsewhere in urope the term "Blue Badge" refers to a vehicle sticker for a vehicle that is categorised as low emission of nitrous oxide...

Perhaps it is important to be aware of the road signs that MIGHT be encountered;

https://www.crit-air.fr/en/informat...ronmental-zones-zcr/the-additional-label.html


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I wonder if the Brits have bought more of these than the French ?

Oophs !



Penquin said:


> My guess is that the Crit'Air scheme is being followed much more closely by the Brits than the French.......


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Perhaps it is important to be aware of the road signs that MIGHT be encountered;
> 
> https://www.crit-air.fr/en/informat...ronmental-zones-zcr/the-additional-label.html


Hi Dave
I don't claim to know the definitive answer to this BUT..............

That website you keep quoting (https://www.crit-air.fr/en) is a SCAM so you should rely on nothing that is posted on it.
The site is simply an elaborate front for persuading innocent UK drivers to send them 29.65€ for which they (might) receive a sticker that costs 4.18€.
Whilst the site may not be illegal it's definitely a scam - ignore it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ken, read the Decret, it is clearly there, just because that website may wish you to send money although I have not found that), does not make the information in the Decret a scam - it is the French Law.

https://www.crit-air.fr/fileadmin/crit-air.fr/Gesetze/Décret_2016-847_FR_ZCR.pdf

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affi...RTI000030372341&cidTexte=LEGITEXT000006074069

certainly NOT a scam, it is called the French Law, however much we may not like it, that is how the French :aws are published; in the Journal de la Republique ad that clearly has the paaragraph that I have quoted and the link to the Code Social.

As I have said, we are NOT applying for the sticker as the Legislation is clear, with a Blue Badge we do not need one and the Blue Badge is valid throughout Europe so it would appy to UK drivers with a Blue Badge too.

So far, I have not heard of ANY fines or even appraches in Paris or Toulouse, although Bordeaux has reduced speed limits twice due to local pollution, but hat affects ALL drivers not just one's without a sticker.

For information, so far more than 7 million have been issued...... so it cannot JUST be MHF readers.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I checked earlier in the year I couldn't get one for my van. It just didn't qualify full stop. 

I do however have a blue badge. I'm going to assume it's another breathlyser type situation that on the whole will be ignored or worried about by Brits. Well not much I can do


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't think you would qualify for a blue badge.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Crit Air*

Currently in France and the general consensus from the French I have spoken to over the last Month is don't bother, it will all go away.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Forgot to say I got one just to be on the safe side.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I didn't think you would qualify for a blue badge.


Two psychiatrists watched one of his music videos and issued one immediately:laugh::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Two psychiatrists watched one of his music videos and issued one immediately:laugh::laugh:


Im quite capable of delivering a swift kick in the nuts though!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Im quite capable of delivering a swift kick in the nuts though!


You and who's knees?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah sussed it, it's a typo, he meant a blue BODGE.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Not going abroad in the van this year but hopefully next year, how long do these Crit Air stickers last, not the sticker itself but the validity? and is it worth getting one, I have a euro 5 van.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From memory and without rechecking once issued they remain valid i.e. it's a one-off.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Matchlock said:


> Not going abroad in the van this year but hopefully next year, how long do these Crit Air stickers last, not the sticker itself but the validity? and is it worth getting one, I have a euro 5 van.


they last as long as the van. and for the price it's worth getting.



> Currently in France and the general consensus from the French I have spoken to over the last Month is don't bother, *it will all go away*.


I suspect the French who quoted that are talking through their bumholes - this thing ain't going away either in France or many other European countries who either have, or are looking at, these schemes.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also doubt that they will be forgotten and go away (even by French standards) but I suspect (and hope) that there will eventually be a more unified pan-Europe approach rather than individual schemes.

The schemes that exist are all similar but all differ slightly and with the simple understanding that things are supposed to be harmonised throughout Europe it would be good if the EU Parliament had actually done this over such things.....

Of course, that will leave the UK out of such a scheme, what a shame as it would have been good to have had the London system (banning or charging £200 per day) reviewed and bringing up to a reasonable standard. Dear Boris said he would do that when he was elected Mayor, but never quite got round to it as (according to his press office) there were more important things to work for in London...........

Once again, the EU has failed to agree and so each country does it's own thing, it could well end up with windscreens cluttered by stickers from each of the 27 countries......


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

And lo, it came to pass that the Crit Air scheme crept further across the French countryside, or the cities to be more precise.

https://www.connexionfrance.com/French-news/Toulouse-drivers-must-display-pollution-stickers

A pat on the back for those who, despite the 'don't do it' lobby have had the wit and wisdom to spend the four euros. The roll out of the scheme will catch people out since there is no trumpeting of the expansion by the French authorities or the uk newspapers.

Davy


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone know whether the information required for the permit will be available to enforce speeding infractions? Currently, DVLA won't provide details to the French authorities. But now by providing the info on the V5, the French authorities have the registered keeper's name and home address.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

When you look at how one government department does not appear to communicate with another in this country, then it seems that France would be similar. Rightly or wrongly they seem to have the label of being hugely buerocratic and tangled in detail and duplication.

I suspect like most people, we abide by the laws of our own country and endeavour to be a good guest in any others we visit, so unlikely to be a problem.

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or just pretend you're on holiday and slow down


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

TeamRienza said:


> And lo, it came to pass that the Crit Air scheme crept further across the French countryside, or the cities to be more precise.
> 
> https://www.connexionfrance.com/French-news/Toulouse-drivers-must-display-pollution-stickers
> 
> ...


Thanks for that I was not aware that Toulouse had chosen that route BUT I did encounter the reduced speed limits recently when I went in the MH to Toulouse airport - there were numerous signs saying that the 90kph limit had bee reduced by 20kph to 70kph and I posted about this at the time.....

My question which has NOT been answered was whether the limit is the 70kph or the 20kph reduction? Our MH has an 80kph limit on roads where 90kph is the normal limit - we are over 3.5t so lower speed limits apply instead of 130 / 110 / 90 /70 / 50 our limits are 110 / 100 / 80 /70 / 50 in other words we have lower upper speed limits on motoroways and dual carriageways as well as "normal" roads.

BUT does the local temporary restrictions mean we are limited to 70 kph (like all other vehicles) or does it mean we have a 20 kph reduction i.e. from 80 down to 60 kph.?

I genuinely do not know and so far have been unable to find an answer.....

Obviously the effect of ignoring a lower limit could be expensive....:surprise::frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got a ticket today for €45 if paid quickly.
Seems I was 'flashed' going TOWARDS a camera that previously only checked/monitored vehicles going past and away from it. 
My Garmin Radar didn't pick it up although it always warns when coming the other way.

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the correct contact for the sticker..........................like the EHIC card there are private companies overcharging for the "service" €19 on one site.

Anyway it's on it's way but as has been mentioned before, it's rated at 3 when I asked for a 4 as in Germany. That's for a 2009 Ducato which I am sure is a 4.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Webby1 said:


> Thanks for the correct contact for the sticker..........................like the EHIC card there are private companies overcharging for the "service" €19 on one site.
> 
> Anyway it's on it's way but as has been mentioned before, it's rated at 3 when I asked for a 4 as in Germany. That's for a 2009 Ducato which I am sure is a 4.


I have a 2007 3.0 litre Ducato and was sent a 3 sticker.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

javea said:


> I have a 2007 3.0 litre Ducato and was sent a 3 sticker.


As is the way with these things the French system works level 1 is least polluting whilst level 6 is the most polluting.
The German system is the reverse with the least polluting having the highest number and vice versa.

The German system is the most logical of course as the number will increase in line with increases in emission standards.

This link to the official French website shows a Euro 4 diesel vehicle is assessed as level 3.

https://www.ecologique-solidaire.gouv.fr/certificats-qualite-lair-critair


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> Thanks for the correct contact for the sticker..........................like the EHIC card there are private companies overcharging for the "service" €19 on one site.
> 
> Anyway it's on it's way but as has been mentioned before, it's rated at 3 when I asked for a 4 as in Germany. That's for a 2009 Ducato which I am sure is a 4.


My 2009 Ducato based Rapido has been issued a Crit'Air 3 sticker.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I can't remember the number on mine but its an orangey colour (2012 Ducato Autotrail Comanche)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for that info @rayc

Now I understand................. a Euro 4 engine is a 3 in France which is better than a 5 whereas in Germany the 4 which I have and thought it was due to a Euro 4 engine has nothing to do with that and is not actually as good as a German 3 which is the equivalent of a French 2.

Still love Europe though


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do we need a separate one for Germany? Spain? Italy?


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes for Germany, but don’t know about the other countries. I obtained a German one at the same time as I got the French one.

Can’t recall the website, it was someone on here who gave a link to a Berlin website. It was easier than the French application and again only about €5 beware of sites offering to obtain one for you.

Davy


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Did a quick search. Pretty sure this is the site to apply through. €6 and does the life of the vehicle.

https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php

This site seems to list most, if not all of the schemes in Europe.

https://www.umwelt-plakette.de/en/i...al-information/badgesvignettes-in-europe.html

Davy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> Thanks for that info @rayc
> 
> Now I understand................. whereas in Germany the 4 which I have and thought it was due to a Euro 4 engine has nothing to do with that and is not actually as good as a German 3 .
> 
> Still love Europe though


A German 4 is "better" than a German 3. The higher the number the better the emissions.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> The German system is the most logical of course as the number will increase in line with increases in emission standards.


Now Ray I understood that bit....................like Rainman with the card counting...........low number good,high number bad.

But then you posted this which seems to be the opposite



> A German 4 is "better" than a German 3. The higher the number the better the emissions.


No there must be a solution................. think man think.

So the German number does not increase in line with "actual emissions" it increase in line with improving "emission standards"

And that is how a 4 can be better than a 3


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just for info, looks like there is a new blue German sticker on the way....

http://www.blaue-plakette.de/en.html

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

TeamRienza said:


> Did a quick search. Pretty sure this is the site to apply through. €6 and does the life of the vehicle.
> 
> https://www.berlin.de/labo/mobilitaet/kfz-zulassung/feinstaubplakette/shop.86595.en.php
> 
> ...


Thanks Davey.

Wouldn't you think this is a topic over which the countries in the EU could be pretty united and have 1 set of stickers for the whole Union?

Then it would be up to the towns themselves to decide which level of emissions to (not) allow within their boundaries.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

It is worth having a look at this page,

https://www.crit-air.fr/en/inf…zones.html

The scheme is expanding quite quickly and without warning to those not in the immediate areas. Interesting that the Vendee region appeared in October 2017. The area could now, in the event of a spike in pollution, be subject to a reduction in speed of 20kph and can also be applied to specific roads in the prefecture such as the A83 and A87. Up until now it has generally been relevant to cities and large towns which can be circumvented. It will be interesting to see how this will pan out in practice.

Davy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks Davey.
> 
> *Wouldn't you think this is a topic over which the countries in the EU could be pretty united and have 1 set of stickers for the whole Union?*
> 
> Then it would be up to the towns themselves to decide which level of emissions to (not) allow within their boundaries.


Jean

You mean like:-

One MOT-style test and timescales

One scale of charges for use of roads

One set of Vignettes

One set of boxes to collect tolls

Since these items are reserved under Treaties to Nation States, first of all there would have to be Treaty changes

Can you imagine how many Committees, Meetings, Summits,Dinners, Press Conferences etc would be needed to achieve these things between all EU Members?:surprise:

But thanks for pointing out one of the ridiculous defiiciencies of the 'United' :laugh: Europe.

I think that some of the Brussels Mob only want centralisation of their own power - not to help the 'Common People' - 'Let them eat cake' springs to mind and the Centralised French Government, Jacques Delors, ECSC, EEC and EU have been no better at looking after people in general. They have the view that if everything is centralised then all will be OK for all people - Trotsky, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro and several other Dictators around the world.

I write this as a Lawyer who has taken a keen interest in Constitutional Law for decades.

Geoff


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sadly as a Remainer I have to agree that the EU has done itself no favours in cross border support/standardisation.As we have travelled more widely in Europe over the last few years I am surprised/shocked by the differences between the various countries (at least they all drive on the same side of the road!!)
Where is the EU pollution sticker and the EU cross border vignette.By now you should be able to drive from one end of the EU to the other with the same information........they've done it with van insurance and internet access (which I guess we will lose post Brexit) so why not develop "the EU" as a destination.

Also the response to the migrant crisis was largely left to Italy and Greece.There should have been an EU border,funded by us all that allocated migrants, saved migrants and generally responded as the EU......................I thought that was the whole point.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered mine as the scheme seems to now include the area between Geneva and Chamonix So any northern alps ski resorts


4.80Euro cost me £4.26 on my halifax clarity cc


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

trek said:


> Just ordered mine as the scheme seems to now include the area between Geneva and Chamonix So any northern alps ski resorts
> 
> 4.80Euro cost me £4.26 on my halifax clarity cc


Just received an acknowledgement email / invoice that shows i will be sent a crit'air no 4 certificate which i think is wrong as my engine is a euro 4 so i should be sent a no 3 orange certificate ?.

Drat its correct Euro 4 over 3.5T is class 4

https://www.crit-air.fr/fileadmin/c...lassifizierung/EN_CritAir_Klassifizierung.pdf


----------

